# Plug ins error message



## AnnieChown (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a new iMac (the old one died) and have transferred Lightroom 5.7 over successfully. However, when I try to edit images via Elements 12 or my Nik collection software plug ins I get an error message:

"Lightroom was unable to prepare the selected file at /Volumes/Time Machine Backups/My Lightroom Images/2014/November/20141111-Hastings021.DNG for editing.
It will not be opened."

I do get the window giving me the editing options, but Lightroom can't seem to make the additional copy I want.

There is also a slight conundrum here: I have taken a new image today as a 'control' and I have been able to process it in both Elements 12 and in the Nik collection; however, as stated above, when I try to process an older image I get that error message.

HELP! and thanks for your ideas.

Ann


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. 
It looks like "/Volumes/Time Machine Backups/My Lightroom Images/" is a backed up file from a Time Machine Backup. If so, it is compressed and not a regular file. You need to use TimeMachine to Restore the contents of your TimeMachine backup to another volume before you will have complete access to these brining image copies. 

If the TM backup from your old computer was restored to this volume, then you most likely do not have user permission to read AND write to the volume.


----------



## AnnieChown (Dec 1, 2014)

HI Cletus
Thanks so much for your response. I store all my Lightroom images on an external hard drive called Time Machine Backups in a folder called My Lightroom Images (not on the Mac hard drive). I've done this for many years now, but the problem has only just occurred when my other Mac died. I also have another external hard drive where I back up all my Lightroom images on quitting Lightroom (Transcend). I agree there is a problem whereby Lightroom isn't reading the file so maybe I do need to go back to another catalogue.

I've looked at the permissions on the Time Machine Backup external hard drive and they all seem to be ok.

I'll see if I can restore another, older catalogue to see if that works.

Thanks
Ann


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2014)

Try this.  Exit LR and use Finder to navigate to the folder where the "Hastings021.DNG" is located.  Open the file with the Previews app and try to save a copy in the same folder.  If you are successful, then you are correct about permissions.  If you are unable to do this, then you need to repair permissions using the Disk Utility.


----------



## AnnieChown (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Cletus

You were right about the permissions! Thanks for reminding me - I had this problem when we bought the old 27" Mac!! I've just discovered that all the folders from May to November didn't have read and write permissions, so I've got those changed and it now works again. Phew! thank you so much for your help and for taking the time! Genius!!


----------



## cptiger44 (Aug 11, 2015)

I had the same issue with my Topaz plug-ins.  Windows 10, Lightroom CC.  Finally, after countless hours with Adobe and Topaz, I uninstalled and reinstalled all topaz files and all seems okay.  Have my fingers crossed.


----------

